# Lyft vs Uber



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

I signed up for both in Detroit. I’ve been driving about 10 days now, back and forth to work, and a few evenings. I start with both apps, and go with the one who gets a ping. It’s been Uber every time. It took a few days to figure it out, but now I love how I get a ping for a new ride a few minutes before I drop off. I have very little down time. Also I can put in my time and direction and get to work/home right when I want to. 

My questions are should I try leaving off the Uber app and only turn on Lyft? Does Lyft give me a new ride before I drop off? How well does the directional setting thing work with Lyft? What do you prefer about each app that determines which one you use at certain times? Thanks for the input!!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I use both all the time now. Whoever pings me first (with an acceptable ride) gets the ride. Sometimes it's a lyft day, sometimes and uber and sometimes it's equal. Which day it is matters not, only the revenue matters. If I am online with one, the other is off, but I run them side by side on a tablet so I can easily switch back and forth. In terms of navigation, local knowledge trumps all, both lyft and uber have led me down dead-ends, incorrect locations and bad directions. Both apps will queue up a new ride before you drop off, if there is one nearby.

FWIW, I've not really studied it, but it seems that lyft pax are more inclined to tip than uber, and uber pax are more inclined to downrate you just because. Whatever, again, all that matters is the revenue.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber. Lyft. They're two sides of the same bad penny. 

Leave both apps on when you're working. Accept the runs you want, and decline/ignore all the others. 

Profitable runs get 5*. Unprofitable runs get 1*.

Basic rideshare 101.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Frank C said:


> I signed up for both in Detroit. I've been driving about 10 days now, back and forth to work, and a few evenings. I start with both apps, and go with the one who gets a ping. It's been Uber every time. It took a few days to figure it out, but now I love how I get a ping for a new ride a few minutes before I drop off. I have very little down time. Also I can put in my time and direction and get to work/home right when I want to.
> 
> My questions are should I try leaving off the Uber app and only turn on Lyft? Does Lyft give me a new ride before I drop off? How well does the directional setting thing work with Lyft? What do you prefer about each app that determines which one you use at certain times? Thanks for the input!!


Leave both on. Turn off one after getting ride on the other.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Leave both on. Turn off one after getting ride on the other.


There's no reason to turn apps off. (Even during runs) All you're doing is playing into their acceptance rate game.

Since I started leaving both on, the wait time between runs has dropped significantly.


----------



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Profitable runs get 5*. Unprofitable runs get 1*.


What do you mean by this? You rate the rider based on the profitability of the ride?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh, and don't bother with support for either platform unless you absolutely must. Even then, good luck.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Frank C said:


> What do you mean by this? You rate the rider based on the profitability of the ride?


What are you rating them on? How nice they are? Whether or not they gave you a dollar tip? How is that benefiting you?

If I drive 7 minutes to pick someone up, wait 4 minutes for them to get in the car, spend 9 minutes driving them 2 miles, and I make $3 for those 20 min, it averages out to less than $10 /hr gross. Is that acceptable to you?

If you give them 2* or higher with Uber, or 4* or higher on Lyft, you'll continue to get that same passenger, and lose money on the same run EVERYDAY.

Give them a 1* and you'll never waste your time driving them again. Someone else will get that crap ping, and you'll get someone else. (hopefully someone profitable)


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

That^^^ And I don't even bother with 2,3,4 stars. I'm kinda binary that way.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber = $1000 deductible. Lyft = $2500 deductible.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> There's no reason to turn apps off.


Lyft's clock starts running down from 14 hours once it's turned on whilst Uber's 12 hours clock stops when your not moving. If you want to work a long day with Lyft, you'll need to gain some time by turning off Lyft requests when running an Uber ride and work past the 14 hours which you can do more easliy with Uber.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Lyft's clock starts running down from 14 hours once it's turned on whilst Uber's 12 hours clock stops when your not moving. If you want to work a long day with Lyft, you'll need to gain some time by turning off Lyft requests when running an Uber ride and work past the 14 hours which you can do more easliy with Uber.


NOBODY should be driving 12-14 hrs a day. Those that do are a danger to the community.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I disagree. I sit at home starting at 7 am waiting for a ping to the airport and my work city. Actual "working time" is usually less than 8 hours. I am in no way condoning driving from point A to point B then C etc for more than 12-14 hours.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Frank C said:


> What do you mean by this? You rate the rider based on the profitability of the ride?


That is one way of looking at it. I drive in Vegas using Lyft. Rating a passenger is not required but does have some incentives. Usually pax that tips will receive a 4 or 5 star rating from me. Pax that do not tip receive a 1, 2 or 3. According to Lyft, pax that I rate 1-3, I will not be matched with again. Let's face it, in a entertainment city like Vegas, tips are king. Servers, bartenders, cabbies all get tips. With Lyft, I can make sure I do not get matched up with non-tipping pax. I do realize tipping is optional.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> NOBODY should be driving 12-14 hrs a day. Those that do are a danger to the community.


Isn't it sad that this even needs to be said. Uber and Lyft are putting people's lives at risk by not being more proactive on how much time their drivers are spending behind a wheel. But, the more man hours they have logged, the more fare money they can scam off our backs.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Isn't it sad that this even needs to be said. Uber and Lyft are putting people's lives at risk by not being more proactive on how much time their drivers are spending behind a wheel. But, the more man hours they have logged, the more fare money they can scam off our backs.


exploitation at its finest , higher stock prices at our expense.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I use both all the time now. Whoever pings me first (with an acceptable ride) gets the ride. Sometimes it's a lyft day, sometimes and uber and sometimes it's equal. Which day it is matters not, only the revenue matters. If I am online with one, the other is off, but I run them side by side on a tablet so I can easily switch back and forth. In terms of navigation, local knowledge trumps all, both lyft and uber have led me down dead-ends, incorrect locations and bad directions. Both apps will queue up a new ride before you drop off, if there is one nearby.
> 
> FWIW, I've not really studied it, but it seems that lyft pax are more inclined to tip than uber, and uber pax are more inclined to downrate you just because. Whatever, again, all that matters is the revenue.


So true!


----------



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What are you rating them on? How nice they are? Whether or not they gave you a dollar tip? How is that benefiting you?
> 
> If I drive 7 minutes to pick someone up, wait 4 minutes for them to get in the car, spend 9 minutes driving them 2 miles, and I make $3 for those 20 min, it averages out to less than $10 /hr gross. Is that acceptable to you?
> 
> ...


Just a yes or no would have been fine. I've been giving everybody a 5. Apparently somebody I gave a 5 gave me a 1. I hope their next ride is in a cramped, filthy run down Kia, rather than my beautiful, spacious, spotless 2017 F150. ?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Frank C said:


> Just a yes or no would have been fine. I've been giving everybody a 5. Apparently somebody I gave a 5 gave me a 1. I hope their next ride is in a cramped, filthy run down Kia, rather than my beautiful, spacious, spotless 2017 F150. ?


Some of us explain the reason for our actions, because it's not always obvious to everyone.

Regardless, you're being abused by ungrateful passengers while driving a gas guzzling truck AND you're giving everyone 5*?

WHY?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Some of us explain the reason for our actions, because it's not always obvious to everyone.
> 
> Regardless, you're being abused by ungrateful passengers while driving a gas guzzling truck AND you're giving everyone 5*?
> 
> WHY?


in a word ? ANT !!!


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Not a big difference. Need to know that with Lyft drivers have NO INSURANCE at all. Please do not comment this is reality.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

My 2019 KIA Optima is not cramped, filthy or run-down. You should be so lucky as to get a ride in my glide.


----------



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Some of us explain the reason for our actions, because it's not always obvious to everyone.
> 
> Regardless, you're being abused by ungrateful passengers while driving a gas guzzling truck AND you're giving everyone 5*?
> 
> WHY?


Then I'll explain why I drive a gas guzzling truck and allow myself to be abused. First off, abuse is relative. I drive as something else I do. It's not my primary source of income. My commute is 25 miles each way, right through Detroit. The worst thing about my job is the commute. So I spend a few extra dollars every month on a nice vehicle to make the worst part of my day much better. I leased with plenty of extra miles, so I might as well burn those miles on my way to and from work helping out people who need rides, while paying for my gas, and making a few extra dollars, which I can use right now, in the process. As far as gas guzzling, my truck gets 20-22 MPG while Ubering. Or about 11 cents per mile. If I had to drive a compact car to and from work every day I would not only be miserable in my commute, but the last thing I would want to do is spend a second more behind the wheel. In the last 11 days, I drove 9 days (I did not go out both Saturdays) I brought in $700, only driving before and after work, getting home between 5-7 each night, and going out Sunday nights. I've made a bit over $700 which pays the lease payments on 2 very nice new vehicles. I don't feel for one second I have been abused. And I don't think for one second my riders feel abused either, riding in a spacious, spotless, quiet newer vehicle. So I'm nice to them, and they are nice to me. They all get 5 stars, and I'll take whatever they give me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> NOBODY should be driving 12-14 hrs a day. Those that do are a danger to the community.


The day that I drive 12 hours for Uber is the day Florida will sink into the gulf.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Frank C said:


> It took a few days to figure it out, but now I love how I get a ping for a new ride a few minutes before I drop off. I have very little down time. Also I can put in my time and direction and get to work/home right when I want to.


That's call the honeymoon. Enjoy it while you have it. :thumbup:


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

You are not insured with Lyft


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Frank C said:


> Then I'll explain why I drive a gas guzzling truck and allow myself to be abused. First off, abuse is relative. I drive as something else I do. It's not my primary source of income. My commute is 25 miles each way, right through Detroit. The worst thing about my job is the commute. So I spend a few extra dollars every month on a nice vehicle to make the worst part of my day much better. I leased with plenty of extra miles, so I might as well burn those miles on my way to and from work helping out people who need rides, while paying for my gas, and making a few extra dollars, which I can use right now, in the process. As far as gas guzzling, my truck gets 20-22 MPG while Ubering. Or about 11 cents per mile. If I had to drive a compact car to and from work every day I would not only be miserable in my commute, but the last thing I would want to do is spend a second more behind the wheel. In the last 11 days, I drove 9 days (I did not go out both Saturdays) I brought in $700, only driving before and after work, getting home between 5-7 each night, and going out Sunday nights. I've made a bit over $700 which pays the lease payments on 2 very nice new vehicles. I don't feel for one second I have been abused. And I don't think for one second my riders feel abused either, riding in a spacious, spotless, quiet newer vehicle. So I'm nice to them, and they are nice to me. They all get 5 stars, and I'll take whatever they give me.


I get ya. You're the ideal RS driver.

You don't NEED this to work because it's not your main source of income.

You're not driving enough hours to really get the full impact of RS driving.

Your post is very pleasant and calm. Nope. The effects have NOT baked in.

BUT that doesn't mean your rights haven't been violated by either pax or U/L.

As-is both sides take from you but your content because it's not affecting your bills, your family/personal time AND your not trying to make a full weeks pay by hitting bonus quotas.

You're in a good space.

I hope you NEVER need anything more from this gig.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Frank C said:


> I signed up for both in Detroit. I've been driving about 10 days now, back and forth to work, and a few evenings. I start with both apps, and go with the one who gets a ping. It's been Uber every time. It took a few days to figure it out, but now I love how I get a ping for a new ride a few minutes before I drop off. I have very little down time. Also I can put in my time and direction and get to work/home right when I want to.
> 
> My questions are should I try leaving off the Uber app and only turn on Lyft? Does Lyft give me a new ride before I drop off? How well does the directional setting thing work with Lyft? What do you prefer about each app that determines which one you use at certain times? Thanks for the input!!


Lyft will add rides before you drop off and stack em up. It's my least favorite thing about it.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Busy all the time. Request before drop offs. Ten days they have been working. HONEYMOON EFFECT!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Polomarko said:


> You are not insured with Lyft


Why are you saying that. It's a 2500 deductible so hopefully not your fault but we are insured


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I use both, accepting whichever gives me a trip first. HOWEVER, in my market Lyft pays less, so I prefer Uber.


----------



## Lastatu (May 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Uber. Lyft. They're two sides of the same bad penny.
> 
> Leave both apps on when you're working. Accept the runs you want, and decline/ignore all the others.
> 
> ...


It seems to know when you have both apps running, at least that's what my experience has been...I get a notification, saying no dice - shut one of them down....I only stay on line with whoever pings first, but I've gotten this 'warning' a few times


----------



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Busy all the time. Request before drop offs. Ten days they have been working. HONEYMOON EFFECT!


The threat is real. Honeymoon is over. And now I sit here all alone. ☹

It was fun while it lasted. But it's a great platform if you need to make a lot of money in a month...or during a temporary layoff.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lastatu said:


> It seems to know when you have both apps running, at least that's what my experience has been...I get a notification, saying no dice - shut one of them down....I only stay on line with whoever pings first, but I've gotten this 'warning' a few times


The apps run in the background, so yeah, they know if you're online with both, but in all the years I've been driving, I've never had any warning or notification Who sent the notification, and can you please post a screenshot of it? Very curious.



Frank C said:


> The threat is real. Honeymoon is over. And now I sit here all alone. ☹
> 
> It was fun while it lasted. But it's a great platform if you need to make a lot of money in a month...or during a temporary layoff.


The money in rideshare isn't that great. Even here, it often takes 6-8 hrs just to crack $200.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> There's no reason to turn apps off. (Even during runs) All you're doing is playing into their acceptance rate game.
> 
> Since I started leaving both on, the wait time between runs has dropped significantly.


Leaving one on while driving rides on the other greatly increases the chances of accepting a ride that you cant complete. 
If you have to cancel it your rate may 
suffer leading to deactivation.
Unless that's what you are going for...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Leaving one on while driving rides on the other greatly increases the chances of accepting a ride that you cant complete.
> If you have to cancel it your rate may
> suffer leading to deactivation.
> Unless that's what you are going for...


If you get a ping enroute that you know you can't service, just decline it. It only impacts your acceptance rate, not cancellation rate, so no threat to job security.

This works when you're 2 or 3 minutes from your dropoff destination, because it allows you to "stack" rides from the other app before you drop off.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Frank C said:


> What do you mean by this? You rate the rider based on the profitability of the ride?


You need to figure out how you want to rate your PAX. I think it's pretty ridiculous to base it on how much you made. 1) It's already very rare to get repeat PAX, so doesn't really matter. 2) Min fare, so down rate? I've had same PAX 2 days in a row by chance, 1st day min fare, next day $25. And she tipped me later both times (wasn't right away).

When I see a bad rating on a PAX, I want to know it's because they are dweebs and did something stupid or are jack wads. Not because they are nice people that just happened to need a short ride.

But you need to figure out how you want to rate. Don't listen to 90% of the advice here how to rate. Figure that out yourself and what works for you.



Frank C said:


> The threat is real. Honeymoon is over. And now I sit here all alone. ☹
> 
> It was fun while it lasted. But it's a great platform if you need to make a lot of money in a month...or during a temporary layoff.


If you keep running to and from work, those are busy times. And is a great way to make a few extra bucks on your commute. Stick with that if nothing else. It's a good sweet spot. Might not always work out, but hopefully pays your gas and tosses you a few extra bucks .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> If you get a ping enroute that you know you can't service, just decline it. It only impacts your acceptance rate, not cancellation rate, so no threat to job security.
> 
> This works when you're 2 or 3 minutes from your dropoff destination, because it allows you to "stack" rides from the other app before you drop off.


Ive completed over 20,000 trips. 
It's a very bad idea to leave it on 
during active rides was the point..


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ive completed over 20,000 trips.
> It's a very bad idea to leave it on
> during active rides was the point..


Turning it on and off I averaged 1-2 pings per hour. Leaving it on increased that to 203 pings per hour and had no impact on my ratings or employment status. If I leave it on and can accept 10% more runs, that equates to approx 10% increase in earnings rather than sitting idle so often.

It works for me, but may not work depending on market.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> FWIW, I've not really studied it, but it seems that lyft pax are more inclined to tip than uber, and uber pax are more inclined to downrate you just because. Whatever, again, all that matters is the revenue.


My exact experience as well after roughly 500 rides on each


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

Two phones, one for each. Both always on. Shuffling fees are awesome. 
RESOLVED.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> You need to figure out how you want to rate your PAX. I think it's pretty ridiculous to base it on how much you made. 1) It's already very rare to get repeat PAX, so doesn't really matter. 2) Min fare, so down rate? I've had same PAX 2 days in a row by chance, 1st day min fare, next day $25. And she tipped me later both times (wasn't right away).
> 
> When I see a bad rating on a PAX, I want to know it's because they are dweebs and did something stupid or are jack wads. Not because they are nice people that just happened to need a short ride.
> 
> ...


Exactly what it was designed for. Rideshare not taxi.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Exactly what it was designed for. Rideshare not taxi.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> In my neighborhood on lyft I always 3* the $3 fares that don't tip. I don't want to be rematched with someone that lives by me and needs a $3 ride to work or school during my shift . They act like they're doing ME a favor. Even if these short rides go toward a weekly goal, it's an insultingly low amount of money.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Exactly what it was designed for. Rideshare not taxi.


"share" is fraud never was & never will be

was a taxi from day one they just replaced a thumb & a phone call with a press of a button and called it an app when its actually a gun that robs / steals $1-5 15+ million times per day out of 20+ million rides from hundreds of thousands of citizens

if it is what its was designed for ..

why do Uber Lyft rentals need 70+ rides a week to qualify?

thats full time 8 hours a day in pretty much any market

why do such a small % of drivers do 80+% of the rides?

those are full time ants doung most of the trips

what do you think would happen if the 20% of full time drivers stopped working 7-10am & 4-7pm shift? the 50+% of drivers that do less than 10 rides a month for beer money & tax write offs sure not getting them they have other jobs lol

anything less than $10 with no cash tip has been a 1 star for over 4 years & for 3+ I usually just cancel them if not going 10+ miles so they get the $2 experience the next idiot apparently is willing to work & risk his life/3-20+K vehicle for...


----------



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

zeroperminute said:


> "share" is fraud never was & never will be
> 
> was a taxi from day one they just replaced a thumb & a phone call with a press of a button and called it an app when its actually a gun that robs / steals $1-5 15+ million times per day out of 20+ million rides from hundreds of thousands of citizens
> 
> ...


Nobody is forcing me, or anybody else, to drive. Lots of jobs out there for those who don't care for rideshare.


----------



## Bobby06102019 (Jul 11, 2019)

***This is my first comment***
My experience is that Lyft App inclined towards the rider (do we call them pax in this forum?). They cancel, if they find a driver closer to the rider. One time I was about to Cancel after the required waiting and calling but lyft cancelled before me and I didn't get the cancellation fees from the rider. Also, their picks up are far since in my town Lyft is used by locals which are in all part of the city but with Uber you can mostly get quick pickups since they are mostly in hotel/motels/airbnbs. I believe Lyft surges are low to none and even from that your share is almost nothing. After driving solely for Lyft for a year, I completely stopped using them and so far I have no complains with Uber (and their algorithm).


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank C said:


> Nobody is forcing me, or anybody else, to drive. Lots of jobs out there for those who don't care for rideshare.


Amen.

There are so many drivers who complain about how terrible it is yet they won't go do something else that's supposedly so much better. I don't know why.

There are some aspects that suck for sure, it's not perfect, but if this wasn't the best opportunity available to me at this time I wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Frank C said:


> Nobody is forcing me, or anybody else, to drive. Lots of jobs out there for those who don't care for rideshare.


"share" is fraud never was never will be sharing

nobody used to force kids to work either but people actually stood up & died so labor wouldn't be exploited

enjoy your 2 tacos though the same thing 10 year old boys begged for in 1985 for delivering 100-500 pounds 3-10 miles

96% aren't forced to fail at it either lol

biggest Ponzi since madoff actual "adults" willing to risk their life and 3-40K car for a childrens allowance

wonder why the app keeps pissing on them when they say please sir can i have another everytime they superscab for 1970s wages

kiddie garden math teaches rolling in their graves grammer ones to

















yup spelt grammar & rong too doh eyes so stoopid i drive for 2 tacos


----------



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

zeroperminute said:


> "share" is fraud never was never will be sharing
> 
> nobody used to force kids to work either but people actually stood up & died so labor wouldn't be exploited
> 
> ...


Maybe a real job is in your future.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Frank C said:


> Maybe a real job is in your future.


havent had a real job since the 90s after i made 60K in a night profit, thanks ticket master thanks drug trafficking felony aside from pizza delivery last time i relocated 20 years ago to learn area pass out now legal joints

relocated again figured same thing get paid to learn area after only knowing where 3 dispensaries were

that was 2015 about 5 rides in and an hour on the phone finding out the $2.40 gross minimum was "not" a mistake & knew what this ponzo scam was

but 4% can make it work and if a drug trafficking felon can make $65 per hour profit after gas from the comfort of his own bed while 96% circle idle & fail throughout the years because they accept rides that require free labor well imma ride and play the ponzi till it fails or is bailed out bought out for being too big to fail...

i aints no dummy & if the fbi labor department puc government app store letting them rob millions daily of $1-5 with an app instead of a gun oh well it must be legal

ill ignore and cancel 90% of the blank slavery requests & some other ant will service it from farther away assuring their destruction & my success

cold world but i don't work for free or $2 or less than $10 actually since it costs me lesst $4 cuz im an actual adult, and don't even do the 10-20 rides because so many insulting requests from 5+ minutes away ping my screen so those are cancels outta spite

4000 rides & my per average is still over $50 a ride we are not the same

me i excercise my 13th amendment right not to work for free felony or not lol


----------

